# BF 109 G-6 AS WALTER OESAU, ANY PICTURES?



## MIGUEHB252 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello,

I have search pictures of the BF 109 G-6/AS "13 GREEN", JG 1 of WALTER OESAU in books, in web..., but I do not find nothing.

Anyone have any pictures or known where it can be about this plane??

In the net there are profiles and skins about this aircraft, also in KAGERO TOP COLORS, BF 109 G OVER GERMANY there is a profile, butany picture??


I appreciate any help.

Thanks and regards. Miguel


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

The only image of this aircraft comes from gun camera footage.

Source: Internet


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2014)

Wayne


----------



## MIGUEHB252 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you very much Wayne Little for your help!!!

I almost gona crazy search the picture.

The picture came from a gun camera footage, but one question:

- the gun camera is installed in another BF 109, rotten?--> The flashing about cowling engine is fot the natural sun light

- the BF 109 of walter oesau is being attacked for other USAF plane? --> The flashing in cowling engine is for the hit of the guns the usaf plane.

Opinions are welcomed!

Here a image of this beautiful plane:

View attachment 257400





Thanks again! Wayne Little.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2014)

I think that is a still photo from the aircraft that shot Oesau down, Lt James L. Down (428th fighter squadron , 474th fighter group ,9th Air Force ) though I have read that the coup de grace was done by a 354th Mustang.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

You're welcome, it comes from the camera footage of the P-38 of Lt. James L Doyle


----------



## MIGUEHB252 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello,

Then this awesome picture maybe is the only and the last picture of this beatiful camouflage plane!!!! 

It is a little dramatic think that in this plane was spending Walter Oesau last minutes od his life.

Regards.Miguel


----------



## BasilBarfly (Mar 27, 2014)

I did a search and found this website, however, it is in Turkish, but your translator can translate for you(not to good, but it gives you an idea). His Bf109 silloutte is on the bottom of the page.


UberJager Luftwaffe Blogger: Albay Walter Oesau, Hasta yata??ndan kalk?p gökyüzünden dü?en bir kahraman.

Hope this helps
BasilBarfly


----------

